# A couple of more IDs



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

These were collected about 2 feet from the edge of a pond that is down a few feet right now. I have tried going online and searching but haven't found any of them.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I am completely stumped! I hope Cavan sees the thread soon.


----------



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

One of the orange one in water.


----------



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

is this one Rotala ramosier?


----------



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

All were collected in Hardeman County in West Tennessee. The lake is an old sand pit that has been opened up to the public. There are a lot of aquatic plants there. The plants were in very wet soil but not what I would call "in water". But they have been in water in the last three months on and off.

I believe one is Rotala ramosior. The orange one is very stiff almost like a dead stem that has dried up but it is still bendable as though still viable. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The last one is indeed _Rotala ramosior_.

Second is _Arthraxon hispidis_, a grass that's not suitable.

Orange plant looks familiar but I don't know off the top of my head. I'll get back to you on that one. But with near certainty not a suitable aquarium plant.


----------



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Cavan!


----------



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

Cavan Allen said:


> The last one is indeed _Rotala ramosior_.
> 
> Second is _Arthraxon hispidis_, a grass that's not suitable.
> 
> Orange plant looks familiar but I don't know off the top of my head. I'll get back to you on that one. But with near certainty not a suitable aquarium plant.


Am I correct that Rotala ramosior will do well in an aquarium with high light, CO2 and ferts?

And if so, do I need to remove the little blooms under the leaves before submerging it?


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

I wonder if Rotala ramosior might do better submersed if you start from seeds sprouted on mud, then submerged once they've grown a few inches. They produce hundreds of dust-size seeds from those capsules! I've never seen it growing permanently submerged in the wild; always in the "drawdown zone" between high and low water. In my pitcher plant pots it reappears from seed every year.


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

Orange plant maybe Scleranthus annuus? (non-aquatic)


----------



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

Gerald said:


> I wonder if Rotala ramosior might do better submersed if you start from seeds sprouted on mud, then submerged once they've grown a few inches. They produce hundreds of dust-size seeds from those capsules! I've never seen it growing permanently submerged in the wild; always in the "drawdown zone" between high and low water. In my pitcher plant pots it reappears from seed every year.


I agree. I have never seen it submerged. It's always very near the water but never in it.


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

I've been sharing mine with a few high-techies in our Raleigh club, who are trying to grow it submersed. I will check and see how they're doing with it. So far, they keep asking for more, so I'm guessing it hasn't gone well. But there are certainly other emergents than can be forced to grow submersed, like cardinal flower and lizard's tail.


----------



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, we don't have a club here. We did but it was an hour drive for me. I just couldn't do it. There were no planted tank people in the group. I've got some submerged in a tank in the garage. I'm watching it.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I have seen ramosior growing submerged in the wild. Looks kind of leggy there. And lots of us grow it quite well submerged. It does particularly well with a rich substrate and nutrient poor water.


----------



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

Cavan Allen said:


> I have seen ramosior growing submerged in the wild. Looks kind of leggy there. And lots of us grow it quite well submerged. It does particularly well with a rich substrate and nutrient poor water.


Yeah, this is already looking leggy. It's losing its bottom leaves pretty fast.


----------

